# Wyndham La Cascada unit question



## abbekit (Oct 19, 2009)

We just took a 2BR via an RCI exchange.  No room number has been assigned.  From reading all the reviews (and seeing the photos) this looks to be a great trade.  I'm assuming RCI trades get "deluxe" and not the "Presidential" units.  

What is the difference between the those two?  We have an 8/4 with a Saturday check in date.

Thanks!


----------



## BellaWyn (Oct 19, 2009)

*Deluxe vs. Presidential*



abbekit said:


> "deluxe" and "Presidential" units. What is the difference between the those two?



There's a GREAT review in the TUG Reviews forum dated Feb 05, 2009 that gives you room numbers and detail!  Suggest reading it.

Difference between Presidential and deluxe will be specific to room upgrades, (i.e. granite counters, upgraded furnishings and linens, etc).  Also, possible location of the rooms specific to balconies and views.  The deluxe unit you have will be lovely.  It's a nice location.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 19, 2009)

BellaWyn said:


> There's a GREAT review in the TUG Reviews forum dated Feb 05, 2009 that gives you room numbers and detail!  Suggest reading it.
> 
> Difference between Presidential and deluxe will be specific to room upgrades, (i.e. granite counters, upgraded furnishings and linens, etc).  Also, possible location of the rooms specific to balconies and views.  The deluxe unit you have will be lovely.  It's a nice location.



Thanks, I did read all the reviews and looked at all the photos I could find (thanks mshatty!).  It looks great and I'm not worried about getting a bad unit, just want a good balcony!  Love San Antonio so glad that RCI had availability.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 21, 2009)

Those were my reviews with all the room numbers listed.  

If you obtained an exchange via RCI you are NOT going to get a Presidential unit.  Even though your unit says 8/4, there are 2 configurations for the 2 BR units, so you may not get the one that sleeps 8 UNLESS you need it.

The difference is in bedding.  The 2 BR sleeps 6 max has a king bed in both the master and the second bedroom.  The sleeps 8 version has 2 double beds in the second bedroom instead of a king.  Both units have a sleeper sofa in the living room.  

If you need sleeps 8 call in advance and make sure they know.  If you only need the 6 version or really want the king version in the second Bedroom, then call in advance and but in the request.  They will try to honor requests, but it is only a request. 

The front desk there does try to be accommodation if they can.  

Don't forget you have a daily valet parking charge at this location.  You are right downtown in an urban setting so parking charges are to be expected.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 22, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> Those were my reviews with all the room numbers listed.
> 
> If you obtained an exchange via RCI you are NOT going to get a Presidential unit.  Even though your unit says 8/4, there are 2 configurations for the 2 BR units, so you may not get the one that sleeps 8 UNLESS you need it.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!  We only need to sleep 2 but my husband will need to work while we are there so the 2nd BR will need to be his office.  I'm going to bring a small folding table from home and hope to have space to set up as a desk in that room.  

I was pretty sure we wouldn't get a Pres. unit but I am hoping for a decent view from the balcony (so I can sit and drink wine while he works   ).  I'll phone them a week or so before we go and request an upper level unit.  Actually since I know we won't get a Pres. unit I won't have to worry about 607, 608, 707 or 708 units with no view or bad balconies, based on your post.  Thanks for the detailed info!

We read about the parking fee but at $15 it's still a lot less than most downtown hotels.  We spent $27 a night to park at the Hyatt last year.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 29, 2009)

There is a table in the master bedroom between the bathroom and the bed, just sort of as you enter the doorway.  That might be easier than a folding table. 

Or why does he just not work at the kitchen table.


----------



## abbekit (Oct 29, 2009)

Sandy Lovell said:


> There is a table in the master bedroom between the bathroom and the bed, just sort of as you enter the doorway.  That might be easier than a folding table.
> 
> Or why does he just not work at the kitchen table.



Thanks for those ideas.  I guess we'll see what the set up is once we get there.  We'll be driving so it will be easy to just throw a folding table in the trunk but it would be nice if we don't need to bring it up to the room. 

I prefer for him to work in the 2nd bedroom if possible so all his stuff won't be in the way, once he sets it up he can leave it up for the week (he does video editing so he brings several pieces of equipment).

Hmm, but maybe if he has to put his stuff on the dining table that means we get to eat out every meal.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2009)

I don't recall there being that much extra room in the second bedroom for a table.  You might be able to push the bed to one side and make some more room.  The headboard is attached to the wall but I don't think the bed is.

Going out to eat is always a good choice, as there are so many restaurants just a few blocks walk to the riverwalk area.


----------



## Emerald 38 (May 2, 2010)

*Never Again*

My Wife and I booked 5 nights with Wyndham, Tues - Sat, We worked all day Tuesday packed up the car and Drove the 5 hours to San Antonio. We unpacked the car, and got right into bed. on Wednesday 28 Apr 2010 while making the bed we found a grapefruit sized dried HUMAN BLOOD stain on the sheets, bed spread and mattress pad. it was about knee level. I took the sheet to the Resort Manager Ken Williams and asked for new sheets, nothing else. We got our sheets and Ken said he would look into it. Later that day (about 2pm) we received a call from Ken, He told us after his investigation he had determined that we were at fault and he would be charging us a $175.00 room cleaning and Sanitation fee. Which he charged to the CC on File. We left and will never return to another Wyndham.


----------

